# Should the home owner be worried?



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

when you see this on a residential home, there was no engineering or plans ill bet. More like OJT, some good, some bad.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

When done as part of an engineered design, it is hardly ever an issue. When done as a remedy for a mistake or change in plans, it well could be. Not enough info to make the call. Personally, if I was having a house built and they either poured the slab wrong, or forgot the brick ledge, I would not accept it. Start over, and do it right or get an engineer to sign off on the remedy.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

I did see this done once as an afterthought for a residential house where they spanned the 16' garage door with angle iron. The problem is that it was a load bearing wall and the LVL header was properly sized for the original application but not the brick. The aluminum header trim is now kinked from the excessive deflection. Sometimes people just don't realize the implications of changing their minds.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not endorsing what I see, but just thought I would say, I saw in some building books this exact scenario while studying for my license exam. Again tapcons weren't used, something like 1/2 inch anchors every 8 inches or the like. I've only seen in practice, bricks sitting on footings, but the book made it seem common practice. Then again the original builder there may also be an author..


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> When done as part of an engineered design, it is hardly ever an issue. When done as a remedy for a mistake or change in plans, it well could be. Not enough info to make the call. Personally, if I was having a house built and they either poured the slab wrong, or forgot the brick ledge, I would not accept it. Start over, and do it right or get an engineer to sign off on the remedy.






I agree,I would not accept it even with the engineer sign off. What would be the scenario to follow,show the paperwork to a future buyer in the event of a resale and try to convince them it really is o.k. ?




Early '80,s had the contract to build a library,was not the GC on the job. Found out a brick ledge was missing on one wall. GC wants us to indiscriminately bolt an angle to the wall "without"telling anyone to hide their screw up. To throw salt on the wound,he wants me to provide angle and labor. You can guess what I told them. He said he would file a suit for specific performance if I refused to move forward and quickly. I said go ahead,he never did and I walked from the job,never did it.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

heavyc said:


> We do use similar applications, but the lintels are the only similarity. And we always used galvanized. They are called relieving angles generally used on 4 stories and higher. They are welded continuously to the pour stop. Some times every floor requires them but most don't start until second floor and every floor there after.




You are correct,the relieving angles are affixed to the spandrel beams. In every application I have seen they are accompanied by a soft joint to address the vertical expansion of the brick and the creeping of the concrete frame.Unlike in this application the angle is "hidden" by the soft joint and is not visible for the world to see.

In this subject house ,even if everything is up to snuff it still looks like the fifth wheel on a wagon and is detrimental to the aesthetics of the building.


Of the two viable alternatives to address this issue,use of angle and coming up from footing with 4"c.m.u. given the size/price of home IMHO this chosen method was a shot in the foot.


----------



## Sra_doran (Aug 22, 2013)

Some of you nailed it...the issue was brought up during a home sale.What methods could be done to fix this issue??? Footer poured? Would it line up correctly is my question.

thanks for the advise.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I already mentioned how to fix it. Dig down and pour a footing anchored to the foundation and run up 4" block underneath it.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> It is pretty common in commercial work, as long as it is flashed correctly it isn't going anywhere. The either formed the slab wrong or added brick after the fact.


I agree. Very common where there are low to high roof elevation changes. As long as it is engineered and installed and flashed correctly, not a problem. However, exposed a couple of inches above grade is not a good idea, probably the worst place it could be. Even if it were a foot below grade it would last longer than where that is. Moisture plus oxygen is what makes steel rust. 

And I agree, sloppy work. If the same guy that did the brick installed the steel, it probably is just barely hanging there. :sad:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Right, what JBM said.


----------



## Sra_doran (Aug 22, 2013)

Could you even guess what a 50ft footer would cost? Plus 4" block work?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Call someone locally. My costs and price are irrelevant


----------



## Sra_doran (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess that's true.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

For this reason there's a pretty strict pricing rule around here


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

In Dallas, prolly treefiddy, up here a lot of treefiddys


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd do it for 450 three fiddys..


----------



## Rhett_ (Aug 6, 2013)

Its a pretty common thing around here. A footing is best but an angle iron with the right attachments works. When I do it I use a 4x4 angle painted with asphalt emulsion. 5/8 x 6 wedge anchors every 24" and wall ties. Its not the best way but its not going to fall off the house.


----------

